# +++ Phoenix Gold OUTLAW 1845 +++ ONE BADASS AMP



## bricktop13 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Phoenix Gold OUTLAW 1845 Limited Edition 1 of 1600 Made 
*
This is one Badass collectors piece
It's in really great shape, pulled it from my running system about 10 years ago and it has been sitting under my bed in a box ever since.

The Outlaws sold new for about $1500 - 15 years ago.

Can't post links yet, so just copy & paste the Listing # into the ebay search bar

Phoenix Gold OUTLAW Item # 130423838717


The Phoenix Gold outlaw 1845 chassis and heatsink are constructed of brushed aluminum and finished in a gunmetal blue anodizing. In keeping with the 1840s period, the terminals, screws and the Outlaw Head logo have a chrome nickel polished finish. Based on the M100 and M50 with built-in crossovers and LPL low pass level circuitry all under the same heatsink. 

The Max Wattage for this Amp if you bridge all the outputs is:
745 WRMS @ 4 ohms (13.8V) Or 700 WRMS @ 2 ohms (13.8V)


OUTLAW Specs
Gold Plated 2 Layer, 2 ounce Copper G10 Glass-Epoxy Printed Circuit Board
Dual power inputs
High-Current Triple-Darlington Output Stage design
Tri-Linear output capacity (simultaneous stereo & bridged mono operation)
Stereo 12dB per octave, continuously variable crossover from 30 to 500Hz
Selectable HP, LP or Full Range for the internal amplifier and HP or LP for the external output
Adjustable High-Q Bass EQ (0 to + 12dB) @ 45Hz
Pulse width Modulated MOSFET Switching Power Supply
Stable into 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohm mono loads 
Variable input sensitivity (200mV to 2V)
Thermal Overload Protection
Superior muting circuitry assures no turn on / off noise
Optically isolated power supply
VI limiting circuitry with over-current LED
Low RFI/EMI design
Bridgeable Outputs
Extensive burn-in and QC testing for the ultimate in reliability
Made in the good ol' USA 


4 ohm stereo @ 12/13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 50/85, 100/185 WRMS 
2 ohm stereo @ 13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 120/230 WRMS 
4 ohm bridged @ 13.8 VDC 
(M50, M100) 245/500 WRMS 
Crossover Frequencies 
30Hz to 600Hz 
Crossover Slopes 
12dB per Octave 
Bass EQ 
0 to + 12dB @ 45Hz 
Input Sensitivity 
200mV to 2 Volts 
Case Dimensions 
29.25"L x 10.63"W x 2.0"H 
Dimensions with Flanges and Terminal Blocks 
29.25"L x 11.63"W x 2.0"H 
M100 section: 
2 x 100W @ 4 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 185W @ 4 ohms (13.8V) 
2 x 200W @ 2 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 230W @ 2 ohms (13.8V) 
1 x 500W @ 4 ohms bridged (13.8V) 
Fuse: 40A (4 ohms) or 70A (2 ohms) M50 section: 
2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 80W @ 4 ohms (13.8V) 
2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (12.0V) 
2 x 120W @ 2 ohms (13.8V) 
1 x 245W @ 4 ohms bridged (13.8V) 
Fuse: 15A (4 ohms) or 35A (2 ohms)


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I loved the Outlaw and the Bandit..those were cool.


----------



## bricktop13 (Aug 28, 2010)

only an hour left!


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

someone got a good deal....


----------

